# Dash speaker Q



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Are the speakers on top of the dash actually speakers or are the tweeters? At any rate I would like to put some aftermarket tweeters there. Has anyone done this or replaced the OEM ones with anything?

Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes they are tweeters. Buy some 6 1/2 component speakers and install the tweeters in the dash.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes they are tweeters. Buy some 6 1/2 component speakers and install the tweeters in the dash.


 Do you know....are there already crossovers in our OEM setup, or will I have to use the ones that would come with the tweeters?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No crossovers. You will have to use the ones that come with the speakers, they are easy to hide, you just put them in the kick panels and run the wires to the doors and up to the tweeters in the dash.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

GM4life said:


> No crossovers. You will have to use the ones that come with the speakers, they are easy to hide, you just put them in the kick panels and run the wires to the doors and up to the tweeters in the dash.


 Many thanks!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cobra126 said:


> Many thanks!!


No problem, I had to do this before. 

:cheers


----------

